# acquired taste



## werner.travagliati

Ciao,
 WR mi restituisce la traduzione come "gusto acquisito" che però mi sembra poco usuale e molto letterale. Per ora ho tradotto con "farsi il palato" che mi sembra il senso più vicino, se avete qualche altra idea.....
grazie
 Werner


P.s. Questo è il mio primo post, bello WR mi piace assai!


----------



## Sabrine07

Farsi il palato mi piace perché il senso è quello di abituarsi alla novità poco a poco.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ciao e benvenuto.
Come puoi immaginare, tanto più la tua domanda è dettagliata (contesto e frase intera), tanto più la risposta sarà precisa.


----------



## TimLA

Ciao Werner e benvenuto!

Il tuo commento è interessante perchè recentemente stavo leggendo un fumetto di Charlie Brown (in italiano - molto intellettuale).

Charlie Brown parla con Snoopy e dice qualcosa tipo "Non so come puoi mangiare questo cibo da cane".
Dopo, Snoopy dice "È un gusto acquisito".
Divertente in qualsiasi lingua.

Ciao!


----------



## werner.travagliati

Ciao a tutti e grazie per questa celere accoglienza!

Seguo il suggerimento di Paulfromitaly e specifico:
We refer to such tastes as 'acquired’ tastes. It's not so much that we've acquired the taste, as built an immunity to it.

* I*l tutto riferito a sapori e odori schifosi ai quali ci "abituiamo" come: caffè, whisky, e..

* G*razie
 ciao 
  Werner


----------



## katebush77

I am sending out an S.O.S. to all natives!

I think that this thread has not been fully developed as it should be.

In fact, I've find out from my researches on Google that the expression "acquired taste" is used not only for food, but also in other contexts..

I give you here below a few examples and I kindly ask you to give me your feedback on them:

"Perhaps an acquired taste, Lair of the White Worm is in many ways the ultimate Ken Russell film." 

"Dick Cheney's political style is, _perhaps, an acquired taste_."

"Han's lyrics are unique and his vocal style is always recognisable and distinct and _perhaps  an acquired taste_ to many."

How would you translate "acquired taste" in Italian considering these contexts?

Thanks for your reply.


----------



## TimLA

Let me give you some more examples of the phrase:

Literal:
Charlie Brown: I don't know how you can eat this dog food.
Snoopy: It's an acquired taste. 

A: Cigars are so strong and smelly, how do you stand them?
B: They are an acquired taste.

A: Single malt is so strong, I really can't drink it.
B: Difficult at first, but after a while, they are fantastic. It's an acquired taste.

Figurative:
Caesar's methods are a bit aggressive, but after a while you see his goals are noble, so he's an acquired taste.

At first I didn't like Picasso, and preferred High Renaissance. But after studying moden art for a while, I like cubism. I guess it's an acquired taste.

Mahler's Das Lied is so atonal, you can't even hum a few bars. I guess I'll never acquire a taste for it.

Can you use "un gusto acquisito" for all of these?


----------



## katebush77

Well, in the figurative sense the Italian "un gusto acquisito" is not matching very well "an acquired taste"..

From your examples, it seems to me that an acquired taste is probably something I previously disliked but now is okay with me.. I mean.. I've got used/accostumed to it...

Then... I could say that the last Madonna's single is really bad... but I've listened to it so many times on the radio that now it has become an acquired taste?!?  

In Italian there is an expression that could, in some way, express this meaning: "farci la bocca"... "ci ho fatto la bocca"...


----------



## TimLA

katebush77 said:


> Then... I could say that the last Madonna's single is really bad...
> but I've listened to it so many times on the radio that I now like it, so it's an acquired taste.
> 
> In Italian there is an expression that could, in some way, express this meaning: "farci la bocca"... "ci ho fatto la bocca"...


----------



## london calling

katebush77 said:


> From your examples, it seems to me that an acquired taste is probably something I previously disliked but now is okay with me.. I mean.. I've got used/accustumed to it...
> 
> Then... I could say that the last Madonna's single is really bad... but I've listened to it so many times on the radio that now it has become an acquired taste?!?  Yes, if you mean you like it now!
> 
> In Italian there is an expression that could, in some way, express this meaning: "farci la bocca"... "ci ho fatto la bocca"...Can you use this figuratively as well? I mean, could you say _Ci ho fatto la bocca alla musica di Madonna?_ Or would you just use it for food?


 
Il gusto viene mangiando? (Invece di "l'appetito...."?)


----------



## katebush77

More specificly, can anybody help me to translate in Italian the following sentence:

"Perhaps an acquired taste, Lair of the White Worm is in many ways the ultimate Ken Russell film." 

so that it could make sense??


----------



## katebush77

yes, "farci la bocca" is also used in a figurative sense... or better... mostly in a figurative sense...


----------



## london calling

Qualcosa come:

_Forse ti ci devi abituare/fare l'abitudine_ (nel senso che non è un film "facile"), _ma _Lair....._è, sotto/da molti punti di vista, *il* film di KR._


----------



## katebush77

london calling said:


> Il gusto viene mangiando? (Invece di "l'appetito...."?)





katebush77 said:


> More specificly, can anybody help me to translate in Italian the following sentence:
> 
> "Perhaps an acquired taste, Lair of the White Worm is in many ways the ultimate Ken Russell film."
> 
> so that it could make sense??



*"Forse per abitudine, Lair of the White Worm è per molti versi il film capolavoro di Ken Russell"*

Do you agree?? Any improvement?



london calling said:


> Qualcosa come:
> 
> _Forse ti ci devi abituare/fare l'abitudine_ (nel senso che non è un film "facile"), _ma _Lair....._è, sotto/da molti punti di vista, *il* film di KR._


 

GREAT!

I was a little on the wrong way... thank you very much for showing me the right meaning of the expression in this context!


----------



## costante

And in this sentence " ...the modernist architect Denys Lasdun, whose work is a famously acquired taste..." what can be the translation of "famously acquired taste"?
Grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

costante said:


> And in this sentence " ...the modernist architect Denys Lasdun, whose work is a famously acquired taste..." what can be the translation of "famously acquired taste"?
> Grazie



Secondo te?


----------



## Lorena1970

Conosco abbastanza l'argomento, ma mi serve maggior contesto e il tuo tentativo di traduzione. Grazie


----------



## costante

Più contesto:"

The brainchild of modernist architect Denys Lasdun, whose work is a famously acquired taste (he designed London’s National Theatre, a building lauded by poet John Betjeman and compared to ’a nuclear power station’ by Prince Charles), the Sixties edifice seems to shout ’keep out’.
beh "...dell'architetto... il cui lavoro è di indubbio successo/eccelenza/ gusto acquisito/alta rilevanza ( ha pogettato il London's National Theatre, un edificio elogiato dal poeta John Betjeman e paragonato....)sembra urlare/gridare un "stai lontano/non ti avvicinare".

Il mio problema è: con "acquired taste"" si vuole veicolare il concetto di averci fatto l'abitudine, cosa a cui non credo, o quello di opera ricosciuta nel suo valore di gusto fruibile, per così dire?

Grazie


----------



## longplay

"di gusto ormai abituale", nel senso che chi guarda l' opera non dice "oh! nuovo e grandioso !". Non so se il senso sia questo. Ciao.

PS Ho visto che il Teatro venne inaugurato nel 1961, quindi... forse.


----------



## GavinW

longplay said:


> "di gusto ormai abituale", nel senso che chi guarda l' opera non dice "oh! nuovo e grandioso !". Non so se il senso sia questo. Ciao.



No, infatti il senso non è questo! It's closer to something like "le cui/sue opere non piacciono a tutti". Also, the phrase contains a kind of irony, as in "his works don't appeal to every palate". I know there are similar expressions in Italian for this.


----------



## longplay

Allora, "è ormai un famoso manierismo": più che ironico è proprio negativo (visto anche che invita a scappare chi lo guarda). Ciao, Gavin !

Ciao, Lorena.


----------



## Lorena1970

GavinW said:


> No, infatti il senso non è questo! It's closer to something like "le cui/sue opere non piacciono a tutti". Also, the phrase contains a kind of irony, as in "his works don't appeal to every palate". I know there are similar expressions in Italian for this.



I must admit that I wasn't completely convinced, even though I posted a possible (wrong ) solution, so thanks Gavin  for clarifying the topic!  I cannot come up with an Italian idiom, except from something similar to what you yourself have suggested, i.e. "_le cui opere sono notoriamente controverse"_. How does this sound?


----------



## GavinW

Lorena1970 said:


> I must admit that I wasn't completely convinced, even though I posted a possible (wrong ) solution, so thanks Gavin for clarifying the topic!  I cannot come up with an Italian idiom, except from something similar to what you yourself have suggested, i.e. "_le cui opere sono notoriamente controverse"_. How does this sound?


 
Well, in English we'd say "notoriously controversial". Which is a bit too strong. ;-)


----------



## Lorena1970

GavinW said:


> Well, in English we'd say "notoriously controversial". Which is a bit too strong. ;-)



So what about _"il cui lavoro, notoriamente, non soddisfa tutti i  palati"_...? Maybe this version sounds more gentle...?


----------



## longplay

GavinW said:


> No, infatti il senso non è questo! It's closer to something like "le cui/sue opere non piacciono a tutti". Also, the phrase contains a kind of irony, as in "his works don't appeal to every palate". I know there are similar expressions in Italian for this.



Sarà... ma, alla lettera, in "famously acquired taste" mi sembra non ci sia niente di "controversial": forse non ho capito bene la tua osservazione. Ciao.


----------



## costante

longplay said:


> Sarà... ma, alla lettera, in "famously acquired taste" mi sembra non ci sia niente di "controversial": forse non ho capito bene la tua osservazione. Ciao.



Anche a me non pare ci sia una connotazione così negativa. Se risolvessi con "... opera è stata lungamente discussa/ messa sotto esame" o il suo contrario "... opera oramai accettata"? Che dite?


----------



## longplay

"Ormai accettata" con una piccola qualifica: "ormai comunemente accettata"? Per me andrebbe bene.


----------



## Lorena1970

longplay said:


> "Ormai accettata" con una piccola qualifica: "ormai comunemente accettata"? Per me andrebbe bene.



Non sono d'accordo e mi fido di Gavin. 
In alternativa si può dire "_il cui lavoro/la cui opera notoriamente non incontra il gusto di tutti_". 

Credo che qui "a famously acqusite taste" (alla lettera, direi, "notoriamente un gusto acquisito", ovvero qualcosa che non si è scelto in modo naturale ma è stato imposto ) significhi che la gente si è, volente o nolente , dovuta abituare a quel particolare stile, ha dovuto in qualche modo digerirlo ma questo non significa che ciò sia avvenuto e  alcuni ancora proprio non lo digeriscono. Ed in effetti l'interpretazione di Gavin ha senso nella frase, in quanto si sottolinea che "the brainchild", ovvero il frutto del suo ingegno (infatti) pare gridare "state alla larga!/state lontani!". Questo è, naturalmente, il mio punto di vista.

Con una maggiore spegazione del contesto (si parla di un testo che descrive l'opera di Denys Lasdun quale...etc.etc./si parla di un testo che analizza l'architettura di Denys Lasdun sotto il profilo ....etc.etc./si parla di Denys Lasdun quale architetto che....saprai cosa stai leggendo, no?) probabilmente il senso sarebbe stato più chiaro, credo.


----------



## longplay

Allora mettiamo "ormai quasi normalmente accettata"; se a Gavin va bene, chiaro! Ma poi perchè modificare l' espressione ? Acquisito è l' opposto di "naturale
innato, geneticamente formato... anche come espressione con valenza prevalentemente psicologica (in questo contesto). Ciao.


----------



## GavinW

longplay said:


> Allora mettiamo "ormai quasi normalmente accettata"; se a Gavin va bene, chiaro!



I'm flattered! But I'm afraid this is very wrong. We're moving further away from the sense, not closer to it... :-(

EDIT: I think we have enough information in this thread to solve this one. But one important thing has not been said yet. The term is a euphemism, for saying that something is either ugly, or not immediately enjoyable or open to appreciation. For example, gorgonzola cheese is an acquired taste, or maybe the works of Jackson Pollock. You have to let it/them "grow on" you. After a while, you might begin to understand, and appreciate it. It's a taste that takes time to "acquire" (appunto...).


----------



## longplay

Allora sarebbe 'controvoglia accettato' "notoriamente accettato controvoglia". "normalmente non accettato a prima vista" ?


----------



## GavinW

I wouldn't used the term "accettato" at all, even in a qualified way. I would just say something like "(notoriamente) poco accessibile (al gusto dei più)".


----------



## aefrizzo

Lorena1970 said:


> "_le cui opere sono notoriamente controverse"_. How does this sound?


 Questa mi sembra la più liscia. E notorio, in italiano, non ha mai l'accezione negativa come, in inglese, notorious.


----------



## costante

non ci sono ulteriori riferimeti all'architetto o alle sue opere. E' solo un'informazione di secondaria importanza in un testo che parla di giardini e delle sue coltivazioni.


----------



## longplay

Grazie per averci cortesemente informati... tardi. Ciao.


----------



## costante

Pensavo di avervi fornito tutte le informazioni necessarie sull'argomento. Del resto erano le uniche anche a mia disposizione.
Il fatto di sapere che il testo parla di giardini cambia le ipotesi di traduzioni avanzate?


----------



## Lorena1970

No, le informazioni sono sufficienti. Ho verificato con un madrelingua che anche la mia proposta citata nel post #33 è corretta e appropriata.


----------



## costante

Lorena1970 said:


> No, le informazioni sono sufficienti. Ho verificato con un madrelingua che anche la mia proposta citata nel post #33 è corretta e appropriata.


A me continuano a sembrare "troppo schierate". Tento di spiegare: se si dice 
:"<I>le cui opere sono notoriamente controverse" </I>usando il tempo presente si 
veicola l'idea che siano ancora in discussione, che nessuno, insomma, le "abbia ancora 
digerite" e ciÃ² mi sembra in aperta contraddizione con il tempo presente del verbo essere nel testo e  " famously acquired" laddove comunque acquired indica un'azione positiva che è stata compiuta.
 La mia traduzione credo quindi possa essere o " che nel tempo hanno acquisito fama"o "ampli  consensi".
 Lo chiedo ai nativi italiani. I madre lingua inglesi ci hanno ampiamente, e con dovizia di interventi, avvertito di non tradurre esageratamente in positivo ma di mantenere la traduzione in una "soglia di crepuscolo". 
Mi pare che la mia soluzione possa essere consona all'esigenza.
Che cosa dite?
Ringrazio chi ha già fornito risposte e chi vorrà far pervenire ulteriori apporti.


----------



## longplay

My further and definitive attempt: "la cui opera è stata notoriamente assimilata con difficoltà" o tradurre alla lettera e buona notte! Ciao.

"


----------



## Lorena1970

costante said:


> La mia traduzione credo quindi possa essere o " che nel tempo hanno acquisito fama"o "*ampi*  consensi".


Da architetto, secondo me non vanno bene. Le opere di Lasdun sono tutt'ora ampiamente detestate, per quanto gioco forza accettate. Per questo ho suggerito "notoramente controverse", perché è una dizione ampiamente usata nella critica di architettura per indicare opere che esistono ed hanno acquisito pregio grazie anche alla critica, ma rimangono comunque non digerite da tutti. Inoltre non puoi non tener conto del resto della frase: che senso avrebbe il resto? My very last 2 cents!


----------



## costante

Ah, sei un architetto! Quindi di parte ).
Al di là del joke. Se non si tratta di un testo di indagine sull'opera e la fama o le fortune di Lasdun, come non lo è il testo che sto prendendo in esame - e a questo punto lo sapete chiaramente-, perchè tradire l'espressione originaria inglese che parla, come ci hanno comunicato i natives e a cui tu avevi aderito parlando di qualcosa che "volenti o nolenti" abbiamo,  comunque di acquisizione, cioè di qualcosa che è stato  assunto? Non viene detto se siamo stati costretti o no ad acquisire un gusto, si dice solo che ora , e "ora" è testimoniato da "is" tempo simple present di "be",  è largamente, ampiamente acquisito.


Una preghiera: be loose . Non sottolineare gli errori di digitazione.


----------

